# John Deere oil



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have seen and worked on John Deere equipment that had failed prematurely because of the hydraulic oil choice. The problems I have witnessed is friction material flaking or the bonding failing between the friction material and the metal plate that it"s bonded to. Of course John Deere says only Hy gard, but every manufacturer states their own oil also. I have always ran Hy gard hydraulic oil and been able to find it at competitive prices, at least if I don't look at the competition much. Just wondering what others use. I have a 2155 tractor that has a pto clutch/ brake, parking brake and service brakes running in the hydraulic oil. I also have a 5320 with a reverser that I would just as soon not have to go into any earlier than needed. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

always used hygard on my deeres. Same with the NH lubs on my new Holland hay equipment. Just thinking that the money saved by using Tractor supply generic might be small in comparison to the argument trying to get something covered by warranty at the mainline dealers. jm2cw


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hygard for me.....engine oil as well


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I have always recommended and used JD Hy-Gard in my JD tractors. I think most failures similar to what you refer to is caused from using hyd oil that isn't wet brake/clutch compatible or from accumulation of moisture. Moisture is not good for wet brakes or clutches. It is a known fact JD purchases their oil formulated to JD spec's. When JD closed center,wet brakes tractor production first stated the spec's were called "303" but have since been changed to J20C for regular hyd oil because of the adding wet disc clutches.

JD engine oil is very good as I own a JD 4255 that's had JD Plus-50 engine oil used in it ever since I bought it used in Feb,'93. I changed the oil at every 250 hr interval and it has 11,400 + hrs with no overhaul.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I run Hy-gard in my Ford and both of my JD's just to prevent cross-contamination with implements. It meets/beats the old Ford requirements and I haven't had any problems with it....But, I'm not hard on on the hydraulics and get good test results when I change it out. A lot of my friends have switched to Schaeffer synthetic hydraulic oil and say it runs significantly cooler than the OEM oils. I looked at it, but couldn't justify the extra cost with my usage. I do use their grease and some other products and I've been satisfied.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Hy Gard and JD Engine oil for me.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

We run a bp oil in ours. (For the last 30+ yrs). No problems.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Rotella T and Xtreme Premium HD.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I also run all JD oils in my equipment as well as in the New Holland and IH.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

We use Shell Spirex, 20 some odd years and no hydraulic or trans trouble yet! Also use Shell Rimula engine oil, so far the only engine lost was a 4 cylinder Duetz that had a leaky injector. It added 3 quarts of fuel to the oil in 4 hours then seized.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I wonder who makes the oil for Deere? Or air and oil filters?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I *think* Champion Labs in srn illinois makes the filters. ...but, not all filters (and i assume oil) are the same. Champion builds to specs for a multitude of various labels 
73, Mark


----------



## mnhaygrower (Jun 7, 2009)

Cheveron oil is the base stock. And the spin on filters are wix


----------

